# New number plate



## Jaypacey (Oct 10, 2014)

My girlfriend just brought me a new plate for my birthday the legal wat it should read is P44 CYJ but I want it spaced like P44CY J just wondered if any other members have different spaced plates and do they have much trouble with the law and what were the concquences cheers


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Consequencies always used to be MOT fail and fixed penalty fine if pulled by Mr Plod.

Warren.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Is it really an MOT failure?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Sweetz said:


> Is it really an MOT failure?


Hi, Officially, yes.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Sweetz said:
> 
> 
> > Is it really an MOT failure?
> ...


Oh, well I'll keep this in mind with my next private plate


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Also if Mr Plod passes on your details to the DVLA, the DVLA may revoke your registration mark from the car and youll have to pay to re register your car again and loose the plate :wink: an ex mate of mine was warned if he was caught again he'd loose the plate completely....since then hes just had it legally spaced....now looks like a standard english reg :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry but I don't see what P44CY J is suppose to be just looks like a miss spaced number plate to me and I would think any one else who hasent had it explained to them I should think


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

The fixed penalty is now 100 quid.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry but I don't see what P44CY J is suppose to be just looks like a miss spaced number plate to me and I would think any one else who hasent had it explained to them I should think


I'm guessing the P44CY is meant to be PACEY with the J being irrelevant, might be wrong though.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm guessing the J would stand for Jay


----------



## Jaypacey (Oct 10, 2014)

Sweetz said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I don't see what P44CY J is suppose to be just looks like a miss spaced number plate to me and I would think any one else who hasent had it explained to them I should think
> ...


Yeah it's meant to say Pacey j but I know what it's meant to say and that's the main thing ,plus some people have worked it out so I guess it does the trick ... I did try to get P4CEY but I don't have a spare 29 grand :lol:


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Jaypacey said:


> I did try to get P4CEY but I don't have a spare 29 grand :lol:


Ouch... no wonder they're not as popular as they were 10 years ago with prices like that 

Warren.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a handful of private plates and don't incorrectly space any of them, depending where you are in the country depends on how intent the local police are in enforcing the rules, for example in the Northumbria police force area they are shit hot on pulling and fining and giving a defect notice for good measure and extra expense to get signed off!

Whereas in West Yorkshire the force aren't that bothered.

It soon adds up if you get pulled a lot for them.

Incidentally when I used to space them illegally I never failed an MOT though haha


----------



## Jaypacey (Oct 10, 2014)

Well I'm going to put it on and just see what happens if I get pulled I'll just act innocent and hope for the best :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jaypacey said:


> Well I'm going to put it on and just see what happens if I get pulled I'll just act innocent and hope for the best :lol:


Get two sets of plates, one how you like it and the other legal. Keep the legals in the boot. If you're pulled just say you temporarily put the illegals on for some photos and forgot to swap them back. Show them the other plates in the boot (make sure they look used). Use the legals at MOT time too.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Sweetz said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I don't see what P44CY J is suppose to be just looks like a miss spaced number plate to me and I would think any one else who hasent had it explained to them I should think
> ...


Change your name to PfourfourCY much cheaper... Less than a tenner.

Sorry, unless actually spells your name needs a lot of imagination and looks pikey...


----------

